# Newlyweds gone wrong!!



## Need2Vent (Oct 18, 2011)

welp, ive been married just over a year and i guess its not where i want to be. i feel like we dont connect at all on a personal basis. we run a business together and everything seems to always be about that. we dont share any interests. hes a great guy but i dont know whats wrong with me why i fixate myself on all the little things. bored housewife syndrome?? i dont know but i have noone to talk to and dont know what to do i cant possibly begin to put "us" into words.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

What about the things that brought you together and kept you together before you got married? Do you no longer share those things? 

You say you don't connect - is your communication bad? Are you talking about things that happen, that you feel/think, about the future/past, funny things, etc? 

There is usually an adjustment period to living together, whether that happens before or after the wedding. There is also, separate from that, an adjustment period to being married itself - it can be a stormy or frustrating time for some couples. If you are arguing over little things that leave you wondering "why would I ever start a fight about that" later, then you may just not be adjusting well to living together. Better communication and making a concerted effort to overlook the little things before you lose your cool should help.


----------

